# Router table top



## midnightflyer

Hey all, I am a novice woodworker and I am in the process of trying to make my own table for my router, I have a Kreg insert ordered. Anyway, I want to glue a 1/4" hardboard over the 3/4" MDF, also using 2x4 for my table base to sit on, wondering if it would be ok to glue the top to the 2x4s, don't know if screws would hold in the MDF, one other thing, would it be ok to glue the hardboard to the MDF before cutting out the opening for the insert plate, and routering the slots for my fence. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..... Thanks in addvance, Midnight
flyer


Gray hair is Hereditary, I got mine from my kids!!!:yes:


----------



## sprior

I'm getting close to finishing a router table project and faced the same decision you are making about the table top. I had planned to build a top using plywood and covering it with laminate and buying the Kreg insert. Then I did the math and found that the Kreg table top was about $130 and if you add up the price of the plywood, laminate, insert, and track you get pretty darn close to that number. At that point I decided that if I was go for it eventually I might as well get the fence too, but building something temporary for the fence and clamping it to the table is completely doable.

Here's a pic of my router cabinet not quite finished. I started from the Kreg router cabinet plans from their DVD, but then decide that their router bit storage was too goofy and went with pull out trays and a drawer for collet wrenches like the New Yankee Workshop design. I'm hinging the top for easier access during bit changes.

Tonight I'm planning to assemble the 2 lower drawers.


----------



## midnightflyer

Thanks Sprior, Great looking table for what you have done, that has given me some great ideas!!! Thanks again!!!:smile:



__________________


----------



## sprior

Looks like I misstated the price of the table top, it's closer tip $180. I still think it works out pricewise.


----------



## Pcs

Great job!


----------



## WANNAFARM2

Do you have any dust collection other than just on the fence?


----------



## sprior

This cabinet is now finished and I've got a thread on this forum with pics here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/router-cabinet-34644/

It has 4" dust collection in the router cavity which then feeds out the back to provide the dust collection at the fence.


----------



## midnightflyer

*Job Well Done*

Sprior, What a great looking shop!!!! and a beauty of a router table, I am still putting mine together, nothing close to yours I might add!!! I like the idea of the drawers on the bottom of your cabinet, I have everything pretty much finished except for that. Made my fence yesterday, undecided as to securing it to the top, didn't know if to just use clamps or cut the slots in the top. as soon as I learn how to upload pictures on here, I will post what I have done. Anyway Sprior, A job well done!!!!!!!!!!!! Floyd


----------

